# New Kitten - advice



## rajman (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi
we got a 3 month old kitten from a Animal Welfare Charity where he had been in a foster home with his 3 brothers/sisters..Casper (as we have named him) seemed the most confident of the four so we adopted him. Took him home 3 days ago, and opened his Carrier door and he came out and walked around the 'safe room' (our lounge),and has settled in really well, he is really loveable and when i come down in the morning he loves rolling around and being tickled... he was already litter trained so just showed him to his tray and hey he did his stuff and has done ever since...however my wife is going banana's as he keeps on jumping up onto the dining table. 
I've told her that he's just exploring and it should die down in a few days time when we open the door to the rest of the house to him.... But how could I discourage him from climbing up onto the dining table ? Some suggested a water spray to get him off..is that a bit harsh !!??

It's our first ever pet...or should I say my daughters first ever pet !!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't squirt him for that. He's just being a kitten, doing what kittens do.

The only thing you can really do is lift him down to the floor, rinse and repeat. He will hopefully get it eventually


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum.Your kitten is just doing what any kitten will do,he's exploring.They are incredibly nosey and have to "see"everything.If the kitten jumping onto the table is sending your wife into a flat spin then she is in for a tough time.Kittens will climb/jump on to anything.I have no items of any value out on display ,and probably wont have for a long time as my ragdoll who is 8 months old is still climbing.To be honest the house looks a bit like it has been burgled.As every time he climbs up on to something new I have to remove stuff.Welsh Dresser was the last victim it does look a bit bare without plates and things:lol:Good luck but I think you will just have to live with it until he grows up and finds it all boring.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As said above...he is exploring! However you can probably help by making the floor area more interesting than the table! So....make sure there is nothing to play with on the table ( remember to a kitten, anything that rolls or moves is a toy ) whilst ensuring that there are several toys at floor level....tiny toy mice are cheap in supermarket cat sections, ping pong balls, scrunched up tin foil etc will all entertain him.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

welcome to the world of kitten ownership lol

once he's confident of getting on the table the curtains are next on the climbing agenda.

afraid its just being a kitten, porthos has stopped climbing the curtains now though. roll on when he gets bored of the table lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tidgy said:


> welcome to the world of kitten ownership lol
> 
> once he's confident of getting on the table the curtains are next on the climbing agenda.
> 
> afraid its just being a kitten, porthos has stopped climbing the curtains now though. roll on when he gets bored of the table lol


Hope you have not spoken too soon  For the last two days my 8 month ragdoll(4.7kgs)has been climbing the curtains again,Hasnt done it since he was 4/5months.Hope the rail is well attached:lol::lol:


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

buffie said:


> Hope you have not spoken too soon  For the last two days my 8 month ragdoll(4.7kgs)has been climbing the curtains again,Hasnt done it since he was 4/5months.Hope the rail is well attached:lol::lol:


lol, hes now around 10 months and touch wood (pats head) still hasn't done it again


----------



## rajman (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi thanks for the comments...everything seems to be going well (touch wood !!). Casper as we have called him went for his injections on monday and was down and off food for a day or so, but was up thins morning scooting around like crazy... 
We currently have him in the lounge with old sofas so don't mind him going on those too much...but when we introduce him to the other lounge where we have new sofas we are a little worried as they are leather ones. Any advice on how to deter him from climbing all over them or do we not have a chance in hell !!??
:001_cool:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

not a chance in hell :lol:

Just you wait until he discovers:

kitchen counter
kitchen cupboard tops (where he can launch himself at your from a great height)
tops of wardrobes
curtains
doors
tv (cos its warm)
computer (cos its warm)

I suggest you familiarise yourself with simons cat.... just to be prepared :lol:

Simons Cat


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to add the fridge to the list of places he'll end up given half a chance!!

Our Harry is absolutely fascinated by the wonderful cold cupboard that sometimes produces chicken . I've nearly accidentally shut the silly boy in there a few times, as he darts in when I've turned round to put something from it on the kitchen counter.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh and of course he will enjoy rubbing his fur back on your clothes in the tumble... double check it before you turn it on!

bin... check the bin before pouring anything particularly sticky inside

if he is to be an outside cat, get in the habit of turning a light on if you need a wee in the night.... otherwise you will stand in some decapitated rodent entrails! Actually just get in the habit of turning the light on, otherwise you will break your neck on the stairs when you trip over him!

forget all those expensive toys you bought, your car keys, drinking straw, bottle top, plastic bottle, bank statement, expensive fountain pen are so much more fun

dont ever decorate... unless you like paw pad footprints and tail swish wall art!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh and of course he will enjoy rubbing his fur back on your clothes in the tumble... double check it before you turn it on!
> 
> bin... check the bin before pouring anything particularly sticky inside
> 
> ...


Didnt realise you had looked after Meeko before,He must have slipped out one day :lol:Remind me what is it about kittens that we *DO *like :confused1:


----------

